# General > Reunions >  25 year reunion wick high school 1983-2008

## lynne duncan

25 years since we started high school 
1983 - 2008 Reunion 

Friday 25th July 2008
Francis Street Club
Wick

come home for the gala week and see old pals

is your name below then make a date in your diaries



Sarah Faithful   
William Mackie Banks  
Anson Cameron Bartlett
Victor Donald Cormack
Gary Robert Farquhar
Niall Alexander Fernie
John Robert Frame
Ewan Neil McAngus
Colin Hugh MacKay
Colin Neil Manson
Andrew James Mather
John Russell
Peter Sutherland
Alexander Thomas Williamson
Lorraine Alexander
Moira Budge (Susan)
Maureen Calder
Elizabeth Cambell
Lynne Carter
Jillian Jane Gunn
Teresa Hamilton
Karen Johnson
Jean Manson
Julie Miller
Tracy Mulraine
Marianne Richard
Linda Roberts
Susan Smith
Shona Patricia Steven
Janet Barbara Wallace
Graham Sutherland Alexander
Richard Bain
Graeme Budge
Colin Edward Clark
Robert John Dunbar
Alan MacDonald
Duncan MacDonald
Donald H Miller
Jason S Miller
Robert Andrew Munro
Norman Rognavald Pirie
Stanley Ross
Donald Angus Swanson
Sharon Elizabeth Barclay
Kim Cameron
Julie Smith Coghill
Susan Davidson
Suzanne McNiall Farmer
Margaret Lee
Fiona McLeod
Heather Diane Maitland
Heather MacKay Miller
Morag Anne Morrison
Fiona Clouston Muir
Lesley Margaret Oag
Jennifer Elizabeth O'Brien
Nicola Jane Ross
Debbie Smith
Alana Elizabeth Cormack Stewart
Alistair Bruce
Andrew James Cormack
Gavin Bain Fairweather
Graeme George Farquhar
Alexander Green
Darren Groat
Garry Henderson
Simon Angus Jones
Ian Miller
John Alexander Munro
David Argo Rollo
John George Sibbald
George Sutherland
Karen Bruce
Karen Cormack
Kathy Fraser
Alison Gunn
Jacqueline Henderson
Julie Leslie
Donna McGregor
Audrey Joan MacKay
Marianne W MacKay
Elaine MacLeod
Tracy Ann Robertson
Ronna Margaret Russell
Nicola Werfel
Michelle Williamson
Fiona Wilson
William Donaldson
Kevin Gunn
Leslie Gunn
Alan MacKay
Ivan MacLeod
Arthur Matheson
Gordon Morrison
Andrew Murray
Stuart Roberts
Liam Sinclair
Steven Slater
David Taylor
Roslyn Banks
Elaine Bremner
Morag Campbell
Fiona Coffield
Jacqueline Drain
Donna Henderson
Donna Meiklejohn
Anne-Marie Robertson
Carol Ann Sinclair
Julie Kirsteen Sinclair
Julie Steven
Lynne Steven
Jacqueline Stubbings
Marie Temple
Yvonne Watson
Justine Lakey
Robert Alexander Barnetson
Donald Buchanan
Robin MacDonald Campbell
James Cormack
Graeme Robert Dundas
Callum John Green
Donald George S Henderson
Bruce Iain Honeyman
James MacDonald
David MacKay
Donald Miller
William Miller
Stephen Alexander Morrice
Ian McIntosh Roy
David Steven S Thompson
Iain Campbell Waugh
Johnathan H Wood
Margaret Lesley Banks
Laura Margaret Bartlett
Fiona Doull
Jillian Gow
Linda Jane Henderson
Angela Nicola Johnstone
Jennifer Keith
Tracy Swanson Keith
Pamela Mowat Kennedy
Lorraine Audrey Lamon
Carol McPhee
Gillian Reid
Priscilla Robertson
Lisa Ross
Rhea Janet Stewart
Mary McPhee
Gary Begg
Keven Bruce
Stewart William Cameron
Colin Campbell
Gary Budge Douglas
Lawrence William Denoon Elder
Andrew John Hay
David Williamson Henderson
Alan Johnston
James ??
Stewart McCready
Alan David MacDonald
Colin Stewart MacKay
James Gary Polson
Gary David Thomson
Graeme MacKay
Suzanne Bremner
Arlene Farquhar
Amanda Jane Gunn
Jillian MacKay Gunn
Julia Margaret Gunn
Alexandra Henderson Gow
Louisa Birnie Harper
Sharon Jacqueline A MacDonald
Maria McPhee
Glenna Morrison
Marie Shearer
Catriona St Clair Simpson
Linda Simpson
Jane Sinclair
Wendy Margaret Sinclair
Anne Barbara Steven
Sally Anne Thompson
David Campbell
Andrew G Grant
Kevin A Grant
Brian D Green
John Henderson
Kevin McAlpine
Alan J MacKay
Gary MacKenzie
Jason MacLean
Andrew J I McPhee
Donald G Morrison
Roy Robertson
Christopher Taylor
Paul Taylor
Jacqueline A Black
Lorna Campbell
Michelle Durrand
Irene Henderson
Brenda H Laing
Rebeka Lawson
Lynne MacAulay
Shona McGarry
Lorraine MacKay
Sharon McIntosh
Michelle Miller
Geraldine B H Sinclair
Elizabeth H Stewart
Gwen Stewart
Ruth N Webster
Sharon Young
Katrina Lawson
Donald Dale Angus John
Isaac William George McPhee
John Steven Mowat
Valinda MacLeod

if we don't know where some of these folks are then we'll post names and ask for help

----------


## zappster

the James ?? i think will be James Lister..Hope this helps

----------


## lynne duncan

how many did you remember zappster?

----------


## zappster

ah ken aboot 98% o the boys..aboot 50% o the lassies!

----------


## caithgal

god i struggled to mind half of them.  not bad memory on you there zappster

----------


## lynne duncan

will send invites to everyone early in the new year

----------


## cat

hii can only remember about 20 people in total!!

----------


## Footloose

I recognised about 85% of the names, although a few I can't put a face to the name.

----------


## johners4

Hi,

The James ?? is James Polson fae Keiss. The guy Lister was Kenneth Lister from the Lybster area - he is English - I remember as I was in that class, 1G onwards.

Johner - Keiss (still)

----------


## brandy

is this a bring your partner thing or on your own? *grins* im married to one of em on that list!

----------


## lynne duncan

made you think johners!!
just found a lovely! photo of my p7 class in the new caithness bookie, now that made me think!!

----------


## lynne duncan

definitely bring your partner event!

also going to be looking for school photos, or photos from that time
 hopefully have a poster board to browse and blether about 

and a 80's disco

will get started in earnest after xmas and new year

merry xmas to all
and a happy new year!!

----------


## lynne duncan

brandy how many can himself remember?

----------


## caithgal

Couldnt forget him!!  always getting belt fae granny rosie if i mind right.
Kidding James x

----------


## brandy

will have to ask him when the excitment dies down... it looks like a toy factory exploded right now!

----------


## zappster

> Hi,
> 
> The James ?? is James Polson fae Keiss. The guy Lister was Kenneth Lister from the Lybster area - he is English - I remember as I was in that class, 1G onwards.
> 
> Johner - Keiss (still)


Aye but if ye look its in alphabetical order & Chames polsons later on in the list...He's the only one ah can think o  & ah should ken coz ah wiz in 1g as weel!

----------


## cat

i was in 1g as well!! and granny rosie did have a few boys she frequently belted!i looked at that photo 2 lynne and i think i'm hiding in it but i know i was there!it did help me remember a few more people tho.all at north school i remember and i can mind a few in 1st and 2nd year.3rd and 4th year is a bit o a blur tho,but i did miss a lot o it!!

----------


## brandy

does anyone have any photos they want to share? would love to see some of hubby *WEG*

----------


## bluebell

Great :: , I will be there for sure, remember a lot from list & would love to catch up, how the years have passed ::

----------


## lynne duncan

okay bluebell you got me stumped whose you! put me out of my misery

just ordered the invites 
found a nice website offering free business cards these have now been edited to create invites should hopefully get them mid january

and then will sort out with carol who we can hand deliver to, ie to local folks or parents or family of folk that have left the area, then the ones that we are stuck with we will pester you lot and others to trace them

have asked bill and niall to post the reunion on the reunion section

happy new year to all!!

----------


## johners4

Well done zappster, I never noticed James polson further down the list. A still think the missing person is Lister - (Kenneth I kent him by) - maybe his real christian name is James

----------


## zappster

> Well done zappster, I never noticed James polson further down the list. A still think the missing person is Lister - (Kenneth I kent him by) - maybe his real christian name is James


Ats what ah thought as weel chonners...by the way..look at the colour of the sky!!

----------


## lynne duncan

also on the list is Valerie Milne 
sorry i missed you out, Elizabeth pointed it out
hope you can manage to make the reunion

----------


## lynne duncan

invitations have arrived will post out in next week or two, ones about town will pop in doors

some folk we may need your help to track

----------


## lynne duncan

Bill if you are reading this could you set up a section on the reunion boards for us have tried emailing you not sure if the emails have reached

----------


## david2soups

Hi all, 25 years, surely not.I still keep in touch with my old pals. It will be great to meet everyone else in July.Hope we get a good turn out.

----------


## david2soups

Is it 25 years? doesn't seem that log. i still keep in touch with all my old mates and meetup when we can. looking forwrd to seeing everyone, especialy the old wick north gang!! hope there is a good turn out.

----------


## cat

well at least i know who you are!! i was starting to worry about my memory loss!! yeah the old north school lot have stayed in my mind too,maybe i just didna lek high school!

----------


## lynne duncan

now you 2 would one be campbell and the other simpson and if so pm me wae addresses so i can post your invites and of course the north school was the best

and if i have you two wrong then again correct me but still addresses please

and for anyone else from our year if you ain't local now cough up with your addresses ta!

----------


## bluebell

North school was the best :Wink:

----------


## lynne duncan

some more folk who weren't on the original list
Derek Whaley
Adrian Fell
Elizabeth French
Shona Bremner

there may be more of you who joined our lot later in 1st, 2nd years onwards if so just post and tell us

now help required looking for the following folk pm if you are mentioned below or know where they are. will put their original addresses as well. thank you

Sarah Faithful, Myrelandhorn, Kirk
Moira Budge (susan)
Jillian Gunn, 19 Leith Walk
Linda and Stuart Roberts, riverside Crafts, 9 river street
Robert Dunbar, gillock mains
Susan Smith, 21a dempster street
Jason Miller, 1 Harrowhill
Kim Cameron, 18 Leith Walk
Susan Davidson, Culcabock, Tannach Road
Margaret Lee, 12 Upper Dunbar Street
Andrew Cormack, Roadside Bilbster
Garry Henderson, 37 Bain Place Watten
Ian Miller, Kinlochy Tannach
Kathy Fraser, Murray Villa, Newton Road
Donna MacGreogor 1 Westerlea, Miller Avenue
Michelle Williamson, 51 Roxburgh Road
Steven Slater, Brooklands, Forse, Lybster
Donna Meiklejohn, 2 Langwell Crescent
Donald g Henderson, 5 golf View, Lybster
David Mackay, 5 Dunnet Avenue
Iain Waugh, Brompton cottage Newton Row
Lorraine Lamond 16 Mowat Place, Lybster
Priscilla Robertson (pippi) 12 Hospital Road
Mary Macphee 14 Cliff Cottages Papigoe
Colin Campbell, 39 Kennedy Terrace
James Lister 11 shelligoe Lybster
Stewart McCready 16 Weir Crescent milton 
Donald G Morrison, Glencarron, Coronation Street
Roy Robertson 7 Macleod Road
Brenda Laing 71 Willowbank
Katrina Lowson 4 George Street
Donald Dale Angus John, 47 murchison Street
John mowat, Victoria house JOG
Issac Macphee, 20 Leith Walk

----------


## lynne duncan

we have started delivering the invitations and hopefully will get the majority delivered in the next week or two,

----------


## david2soups

Andrew Cormack, Bilbster was also known as 'Corky' played rugby and was always sick on the bus!! last I heard he was an accountant in Edinburgh. A lot of names ring a bell, but locations are a mystery. Spreading the word and now reached Azerbighan.

----------


## skinnydog

Hey 2 soups!! Surprised that you have only 3 posts to your name.  A man of your great standing in the community and all that!!  Hope you are well!

----------


## david2soups

I must be so obvious!! all you folk with the wierd screen names, or have i forgot my past?? As for my standing!!! If only. ::

----------


## lynne duncan

i am enjoying tracking you lot down must rename me to sherlock duncan!!

still looking for some more so help please
some more folk who weren't on the original list
Derek Whaley
Adrian Fell
Elizabeth French
Shona Bremner

there may be more of you who joined our lot later in 1st, 2nd years onwards if so just post and tell us

now help required looking for the following folk pm if you are mentioned below or know where they are. will put their original addresses as well. thank you

Sarah Faithful, Myrelandhorn, Kirk
Moira Budge (susan)
Jillian Gunn, 19 Leith Walk
Linda and Stuart Roberts, riverside Crafts, 9 river street
Susan Smith, 21a dempster street
Jason Miller, 1 Harrowhill
Kim Cameron, 18 Leith Walk
Susan Davidson, Culcabock, Tannach Road
Margaret Lee, 12 Upper Dunbar Street
Andrew Cormack, Roadside Bilbster
Garry Henderson, 37 Bain Place Watten
Ian Miller, Kinlochy Tannach
Kathy Fraser, Murray Villa, Newton Road
Donna MacGreogor 1 Westerlea, Miller Avenue
Michelle Williamson, 51 Roxburgh Road
Steven Slater, Brooklands, Forse, Lybster
Donna Meiklejohn, 2 Langwell Crescent
Donald g Henderson, 5 golf View, Lybster
David Mackay, 5 Dunnet Avenue
Iain Waugh, Brompton cottage Newton Row
Lorraine Lamond 16 Mowat Place, Lybster
Priscilla Robertson (pippi) 12 Hospital Road
Mary Macphee 14 Cliff Cottages Papigoe
Colin Campbell, 39 Kennedy Terrace
James Lister 11 shelligoe Lybster
Stewart McCready 16 Weir Crescent milton 
Donald G Morrison, Glencarron, Coronation Street
Roy Robertson 7 Macleod Road
Brenda Laing 71 Willowbank
Katrina Lowson 4 George Street
Donald Dale Angus John, 47 murchison Street
John mowat, Victoria house JOG
Issac Macphee, 20 Leith Walk

more to add to original list
julie staines
seb geddes
john durrand
morag morrison
stevie omand

----------


## david2soups

Seb Geddes went out with Amanda Gray, he was a big greek god of a lad!!

Morag Morrison was from Ackergill Crescent, her brother was Peter Morrison, he went to school with my sister. 3 years older than us.

Stevie Omand lived in Barrogill Street, his brother was Johnny Omand who was a bouncer at the Waterfront.

a blast from the past for sure.

----------


## Alana

I think Morag Morrison is living in Watten now but don't her full address.

----------


## lynne duncan

carol knows where seb's mum is so should find seb, morag is in watten but haven't got her address yet will maybe speak to her mum this week, and stevie shouldn't be that hard to find
thanks for the help
anymore most appreciated

----------


## lynne duncan

found
morag morison
donald henderson
pippi robertson (though needing anumber in macrae street!)

yahoo list is coming down

----------


## bluebell

Got my invite who else got their's

----------


## johners4

Lynne,

If you get Hugh to see Andrew Harper from FSC, he can give you Derek Whaley's address, yip he's still - lek me - kickin a ba.

----------


## johners4

Jist sussed oot the zappster, colour o the sky yeah. j'emappelle GB j'ahabit en haster an a that, sancer csaab (your old band - am a right wae the spelling mistake?) 1G

----------


## zappster

haha yeev sussed it Johnners!!

----------


## lynne duncan

zppster tried pming you but it says your not accepting pm's
so in response to your pm - yes we want kims address and donald morrisons, have spoken to julie leslie's folk, never thought that we would be able to catch up with kim so this is brilliant
lynne

----------


## lynne duncan

yikes another 2 to add
mark watson
paul mcintyre

if you lot know where they are - cough up
and if there are anymore that you can think that we have missed then shout

----------


## ExoticQueen

just read about the renunion looking forward to it am married and would love to take my husband,god how the years have passed  ::

----------


## ExoticQueen

> some more folk who weren't on the original list
> Derek Whaley
> Adrian Fell
> Elizabeth French
> Shona Bremner
> 
> there may be more of you who joined our lot later in 1st, 2nd years onwards if so just post and tell us
> 
> now help required looking for the following folk pm if you are mentioned below or know where they are. will put their original addresses as well. thank you
> ...


kathy fraser now kathy mcphee 9 mowat court thurso kw14 8ra

----------


## david2soups

one more name for the list, Michael Duffus. He joined the army and left Wick. bumped into him just the other day.

----------


## zappster

jeepers davy ats a blast fae the past forgot aboot michael! Startin to wish ah wiz goin to this reunion now seein some o the names ah forgot!!

----------


## lynne duncan

hi, if anyone still hasn't received an invite and you think you should have one then please pm me and i'll get back to you soon 

still have a couple to post will do them after tea, but as above just yell

----------


## lynne duncan

Patricia wise to be added to the list - anyone know where she is?

will go back through the remaining ones and post shortly, to see if anyone knows where they are

----------


## lynne duncan

Elizabeth French
Shona Bremner
Sarah Faithful, Myrelandhorn, Kirk
Moira Budge (susan)
Jillian Gunn, 19 Leith Walk
Linda and Stuart Roberts, riverside Crafts, 9 river street 
Susan Smith, 21a dempster street
Jason Miller, 1 Harrowhill
Kim Cameron, 18 Leith Walk
Susan Davidson, Culcabock, Tannach Road
Margaret Lee, 12 Upper Dunbar Street
Andrew Cormack, Roadside Bilbster
Garry Henderson, 37 Bain Place Watten
Ian Miller, Kinlochy Tannach 
Donna MacGreogor 1 Westerlea, Miller Avenue
Michelle Williamson, 51 Roxburgh Road
Steven Slater, Brooklands, Forse, Lybster
Donna Meiklejohn, 2 Langwell Crescent
Donald g Henderson, 5 golf View, Lybster
David Mackay, 5 Dunnet Avenue
Iain Waugh, Brompton cottage Newton Row
Lorraine Lamond 16 Mowat Place, Lybster 
Mary Macphee 14 Cliff Cottages Papigoe
Colin Campbell, 39 Kennedy Terrace
James Lister 11 shelligoe Lybster
Stewart McCready 16 Weir Crescent milton  
Roy Robertson 7 Macleod Road
Brenda Laing 71 Willowbank
Katrina Lowson 4 George Street
Donald Dale Angus John, 47 murchison Street

----------


## Slaterman

Hi Lynne,

Steve Slater here. Was great to see you organising a wee get together but I'm working in China now and sadly won't be able to make it  :Embarrassment: (
Would be great to get back in touch with some of the old school!!
Has it really been 25 years!!
My email address: stevitoslater@hotmail.com

----------


## lynne duncan

went to the open night tonight, boy did we have it good 25 years ago
was hopefully going to organise a tour round on the day of the reunion if anyone was interested, now, think i would be too embarrassed to take you lot round, but no I'll get back on the soapbox and will hopefully get a tour round the school so i can enlist you lot to help support the new campaign to get a new school built, because this one needs a huge amount of TNT to help it.

----------


## armanisgirl

Dunno if anyone had tried this - looking for folk on bebo and my space? A lot of the girls will be married/taken up partners name, but the lads may be on there? Maybe worth a try? 

Linda and Stuart Roberts - Stuart is in Glasgow somewhere, dunno where though, but might be able to get a message to him via others. Linda - well, thats me! I'm in the North West of England now, and have just noticed this thread (looked in hope of a reunion for ages,then gave up lol). Not sure if I can make it - will have to check school holidays etc for the kids, but if I can make it, I'll be there. (Not that I had much time at WHS as we left at the end of 1st year  :Frown:  but remember NPS quite well  :Grin: )

regards,
Linda xx

----------


## caithgal

Not looking like i will manage to come to reunion.  just not looking possible.  bet you all have a grand night.  be thinking of ya all x

----------


## lynne duncan

sorry to hear that caithgal was looking forward to a blether

----------


## lynne duncan

hi everyone, this letter will hopefully be in the groat on friday

Dear Sir,
We are organising a school reunion for all pupils who started Wick High School in 1983 and anyone who joined thereafter. This will be 25 years since we started WHS. We have distributed most of the invitations for the reunion which will be held on Friday 25th July 2008 (the night before the Gala Procession) in Francis Street Club, Wick. There is a link on caithness.org reunion section which contains a list which we haven't managed to track down yet. If you are one of these pupils or are turning 37 this year and haven't received an invitation yet please get in touch. Please contact us if you are interested in going and return money by 30th June, thank you. Contact details - Lynne Duncan, 9 Broadhaven Road, Wick, KW14RF. tel 01955602486. Yours Faithfully Carol Smith and Lynne Duncan.



main gist of it - there are some folk that we haven't caught up with so hopefully this will let them know and also for some idea of numbers going return money by 30th june.

also if anyone has photos of us lot when we were at school, send us a copy and we'll put them up on the night, and email them into the org

----------


## Fat Bob

Hi

I don't have any photos of high school classes but I do have a primary 7 photo of Mrs Murray's class at Wick North Primary just before they went off to "big school" - it makes for a very scary experience I can tell you! Anyone want to see what Lynne looked like?!!

----------


## lynne duncan

hey! all the curls are still here thank you! definitely more gray and a lot more weight but otherwise still the same!!!!

can't wait to see if everyone looks the same or different - not long to go!

----------


## david2soups

nicknames confuse me!! i have found some photos of a few high school rugby teams (scary hair) wish i was still as fit hope to see loads of friends on the night.

----------


## Fat Bob

Well here it is in all its glory! 



Role of honour:

Back L - R

Mrs Murray, Gary Farquhar, Alexander Williamson, Kim Cameron, Robert Munro, ? ?, Alaistair Green, Anson Bartlett, Graeme Farquhar, David Campbell, Simon Jones, Colin Manson, Stanley Ross, Andrew McPhee, Duncan McDonald, Mr Bruce

Front L - R

Jane Sinclair, Linda Simpson, Morag Campbell, Fiona Doull, Laura Bartlett, Elaine Bremner, Lynne Steven, Lesley Banks, Catriona Simpson, Gillian Reid, Arlene Farquhar.

I am very sorry to the omitted lad - I think it's Gary but my memory has gone into melt down trying to remember. I am sure it will not be long before he is revealed and I will go "of course!".  Loving the hair do's and some of the facial expressions!

----------


## cat

that was evil!! yeah gary mackenzie.tryin to work out who you are??
wish it was north reunion we was havin,didna lek high school that much!!

----------


## david2soups

well cat, have u changed much? i'm not sure who 'fat bob' is either but must be someone in the picture? who all is going to the reunion?

----------


## Fat Bob

Was just wondering what Graeme or Simon where doing behind your back david2soups to give you that expression on your face - whatever it was you looked like you were enjoying it!

----------


## Colin Manson

> i'm not sure who 'fat bob' is either but must be someone in the picture? who all is going to the reunion?


I know who fat bob is and yup it's someone in the picture.

I'm still not sure if I'll be able to make the reunion, I have to work back shift but I might be able to arrange a swap.

----------


## jim shoe

some heroes in that picture. me included :Grin:

----------


## Fat Bob

Now Colin - how did you work that out I wonder!  I was never called that at school and only people very close to me would know my true identity.  You wouldn't give me up now - would you?  It's so much fun trying to suss everyone out! :Wink:

----------


## cat

hey david,iv changed and prob not for the better!!!wot bout ursell,hanva seen you for yrs,speak till your mum n dad when i see them tho,they dina change.
i cana suss you out fat bob.cana be robert coz hes no fat,still looks e same as in photo!
think its all that crew in photo id like to catch up wi most :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan

cat it seems to be geahing that way, the majority who have replied are the north ones, so we should get plenty of time for a blether with all of us
and the above photos are only from 1983 
watch this space for the next couple of years

----------


## Gizmo

OMG!!...I don't even remember that cycling proficancy presentation photo being taken, bit of a shock seeing that...lol, always was good on a bike though  :Smile:

----------


## lynne duncan

gizmo are you in that cycling photo?
and are you going to the reunion?

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan

how many of the prizewiners can you name?

and does anyone know where gillian hutchinson is now?

and more photos on thursday

----------


## david2soups

> hey david,iv changed and prob not for the better!!!wot bout ursell,hanva seen you for yrs,speak till your mum n dad when i see them tho,they dina change.
> i cana suss you out fat bob.cana be robert coz hes no fat,still looks e same as in photo!
> think its all that crew in photo id like to catch up wi most


hi cat, im like you in the changed department. all my hair seems to have headed south and as for the beer belly!! i can see why i never stayed in 'CID' when i can't work out who 'fat bob' is!! will maybe have to take the truncheon to colin and see if he talks? I always get the guilty guy or girl in the end though. hope all the wick north crowd make it on the night.

----------


## cat

elastic waistbands!!!oh david! :: 
i just stayed in e maternity stuff for a while!!!
yeah you'll def have till get it out o colin though maybe not wi your truncheon,he might like it ::  :: 
are we all getting name badges lynne or do you think we will manage without them?!!!

----------


## Fat Bob

This should narrow down the field of suspects for you!


Gaelic choir - can't remember the ladies name though. Think the choir went to Lairg the year this was taken. Wonder how the singing voices are now? OMG - maybe we could have a little rendition on the night (LOL) - I can still remember a little!! ::   A wee solo from david perhaps?

----------


## lynne duncan

gaelic choir, oh me remembers that i was the only one who was good enough to mime
but it was a good excuse to get a day off!

----------


## Fearn

Hello Lynne
The lady with the Gaelic Choir was Mary Campbell. Relation of ours. hope you all have a great time at reunion. I have been following the thread. Happy memories of when you girls all came visiting. All the best to you all for a great time.
Anne

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## david2soups

I line with all good detectives i will study the available evidence to trap the suspect. (if that fails i will bribe colin manson to spill the beans)
could 'fat bob' be a woman!! The plot thickens.





> This should narrow down the field of suspects for you!
> 
> 
> Gaelic choir - can't remember the ladies name though. Think the choir went to Lairg the year this was taken. Wonder how the singing voices are now? OMG - maybe we could have a little rendition on the night (LOL) - I can still remember a little!! A wee solo from david perhaps?

----------


## cat

i wiz thinking it could be female!now i reckon its anson???pm me if im right, i wilna tell,honest!!!
how come you arna in pic david?i duno why i amna in it either tho,coz wiz in choir.maybe i turned up without my uniform again,my mum still moans bout my p7 photo!!

----------


## lynne duncan

is it too obvious to think that it is robert munro!

----------


## cat

yeah!!
prob right lynne.it made it more interestin thinkin it wizna him tho!!

----------


## david2soups

i must have been skiving that day!! getting in some practice for my current career. i don't think it's robert, 2 obvious. not anson either,iknow most of his secrets and there are a few?  well the days are counting down, must be time to start the crash diet!!!!!





> i wiz thinking it could be female!now i reckon its anson???pm me if im right, i wilna tell,honest!!!
> how come you arna in pic david?i duno why i amna in it either tho,coz wiz in choir.maybe i turned up without my uniform again,my mum still moans bout my p7 photo!!

----------


## cat

ats a bit drastic!!
elastic waistbands all round,could spend the night counting how many people are wearing them!!

----------


## caithgal

LOL flappers your looking good in that photo

----------


## BHG

Stumbled across this site and topic whilst googling my name.

Would've loved to have seen all the old faces after all this time, but whoever chose the date was a little inconsiderate (some of us are in England and my kids school only breaks up for summer holidays on Friday 25th  ::  ).

----------


## BHG

> i can see why i never stayed in 'CID' when i can't work out who 'fat bob' is!! will maybe have to take the truncheon to colin and see if he talks? I always get the guilty guy or girl in the end though. hope all the wick north crowd make it on the night.


Are you being serious there David? If you are, I am truely shocked that you used to be a (dare I say it :: ) pig (and before I get shouted at, you used to call them that yourself once upon a time, and I mean it in fun and not to offend).

I bet you still to this day hold the Wick High record for most times setting off the fire alarms (elbow through the "break glass" was your speciality if I remember rightly), and I can also remember you being p-rick happy when it was poppy time (in todays world, we'd all be classed as bullies :: ). Can even remember being in your corner when you were fighting in Macrae & Dick's car park one dinner time and you lying to the (I'll be more PC this time, lol) Policeman who appeared. I could tell more but shall refrain.

Not having a pop by the way David, I haven't got a bad word to say about you, you were one of the good uns, and at the end of the day we all got up to mischief (I know I certainly did). Just recalling what we were all like back then and how funny it'd have been if you're being serious there as you'd have no doubt at some point had to deal with kids doing similar to what we all got upto (although saying that, it's a whole different world today, the kids nowadays are doing drugs, carrying blades and shooters, happy slapping and all kinds, makes us seem like angels in comparison).

Anyway, I hope life is treating you good, it would've been good to see you and all the old gang on the 25th but I've only just found out about this reunion tonight (bad organisation if you ask me, but then that's women for you :: ) and our school only breaks up on 25th.

----------


## BHG

Unbelievable that a pin *p-rick* should be censored and need a work around. 

Some of us use language in every day conversation. We don't all want to be a part of the politically correct society that is dictated to us by others who act as though butter wouldn't melt in their mouths and who consider themselves to be self appointed members of the forum police.

----------


## BHG

> OMG!!...I don't even remember that cycling proficancy presentation photo being taken, bit of a shock seeing that...lol, always was good on a bike though


With a username like that, I'm guessing it's Coco. Am I right?

Looking through the list I hardly recognise any of the names as I remember everyone by their nicks. Have the nicknames stuck all these years and those that had one still known today by the same?

----------


## david2soups

Be very shocked!! 

i have been in the job for 17 years and would like to think that my time spent in 'mischief masterclass' stood me in good stead and kept me a good un.

times have definately changed and not for the better, i'm not sure who you are as the BHG doesn't give much away but i would been keen to chat more. send me a pm. sorry you can't make the reunion. take care for now.




> Are you being serious there David? If you are, I am truely shocked that you used to be a (dare I say it) pig (and before I get shouted at, you used to call them that yourself once upon a time, and I mean it in fun and not to offend).
> 
> I bet you still to this day hold the Wick High record for most times setting off the fire alarms (elbow through the "break glass" was your speciality if I remember rightly), and I can also remember you being p-rick happy when it was poppy time (in todays world, we'd all be classed as bullies). Can even remember being in your corner when you were fighting in Macrae & Dick's car park one dinner time and you lying to the (I'll be more PC this time, lol) Policeman who appeared. I could tell more but shall refrain.
> 
> Not having a pop by the way David, I haven't got a bad word to say about you, you were one of the good uns, and at the end of the day we all got up to mischief (I know I certainly did). Just recalling what we were all like back then and how funny it'd have been if you're being serious there as you'd have no doubt at some point had to deal with kids doing similar to what we all got upto (although saying that, it's a whole different world today, the kids nowadays are doing drugs, carrying blades and shooters, happy slapping and all kinds, makes us seem like angels in comparison).
> 
> Anyway, I hope life is treating you good, it would've been good to see you and all the old gang on the 25th but I've only just found out about this reunion tonight (bad organisation if you ask me, but then that's women for you) and our school only breaks up on 25th.

----------


## cat

who is BHG?? kim or simon maybe?

was there a choice in that game? i thought it was just torture :: 
did the girls ever chase the boys,coz i can mind bein squashed in the corner a lot but cana mind doin any squashin back :: 
i do however mind certain night games in the park at e top o owen place or the school park,blue murder,wizna squshed in corner in that game!!!
i also mind my mum drivin up till e park wi some sweeties for us all and wundrin what we wis all playin in e dark ::

----------


## BHG

> Be very shocked!! 
> 
> i have been in the job for 17 years and would like to think that my time spent in 'mischief masterclass' stood me in good stead and kept me a good un.
> 
> times have definately changed and not for the better, i'm not sure who you are as the BHG doesn't give much away but i would been keen to chat more. send me a pm. sorry you can't make the reunion. take care for now.


I thought I'd dropped enough in there David for you to know who I was, but you weren't joking when you said you weren't cut out for CID.  :: 

Will PM you.

----------


## BHG

> who is BHG?? kim or simon maybe?


Sorry Cat, you're not even warm.




> was there a choice in that game? i thought it was just torture
> did the girls ever chase the boys,coz i can mind bein squashed in the corner a lot but cana mind doin any squashin back
> i do however mind certain night games in the park at e top o owen place or the school park,blue murder,wizna squshed in corner in that game!!!
> i also mind my mum drivin up till e park wi some sweeties for us all and wundrin what we wis all playin in e dark


Admit it.................you just liked being squashed in the corner ::  . One thing's for sure, you wouldn't want to play that game now, what with the expanding waistlines, you really would be squashed. 

I didn't even know there was a park at the top of Owen place, but that should give you a further clue as that wasn't my area.

----------


## cat

are you in the photo?
i thought the other guys all stayed local,maybe kim and simon do too though and i pass them every day!!
are you female then??
i seem to remember bein squashed in the corner wizna very enjoyable,but it was probably a lot better than bein kissed or cuddled when you're in p7 ::

----------


## BHG

> are you in the photo?
> i thought the other guys all stayed local,maybe kim and simon do too though and i pass them every day!!
> are you female then??
> i seem to remember bein squashed in the corner wizna very enjoyable,but it was probably a lot better than bein kissed or cuddled when you're in p7


 
I'm in this one http://forum.caithness.org/showpost....8&postcount=71

Definitely male..............last time I looked anyway.

----------


## cat

was you in same p7 class as us or e other class?

----------


## lynne duncan

cat as far i have found kim is in glasgow (air steward) have him on bebo if anyone wants to blether, and simon is still local i think haven't managed to catch him but last heard of working for Steven's Lorries

----------


## cat

oh no!
i prob pass him at the bottom o newton all e time!!

wots every1 wearin,cana turn up in ma jeans if you're all in party frocks!! ::

----------


## lynne duncan

as much as i would love to be wearing a designer dress i imagine it will be mackays black troosers and a bonny top, comfort cat is the name of the game for me at least

----------


## lynne duncan

have been having kittens today, not getting stresses much, had organised a dsisco ages ago and then last night the lad phoned and said that he wouldn't be available for the night aaaaaaaaaaaaagh!, so frantic scramble today and on the 3rd attempt have found another disco wheeew!

posters up around the town to remind folk that reunion is approaching fast.
at the moment we have around 40 folkes coming for definite, with a lot of people having said to others that they are going but not actually telling us so hopefully all those lot are coming.

format if its okay with you lot is a disco, must persuade him not too loud too allow us to reminise. was going to organise a buffet but due to the responses not going to. 

looking at the views to this post wondering if we'll break 10,000 before the reunion is done

going to phone the high school tomorrow to see if i can get photos of the teachers, mybe make up  a sheet to see if anyone can name them, if their's anyone in the high school just now

hope to see a lot of folk there

----------


## Gavin649

Been having a look through all the photos recognising some faces and names from the past. Mum's got all my old photos back home of both me and brother. Good luck with the reunion Lynne.

Gavin
In deepest darkest Oxfordshire

----------


## macca1

what a blast from the past reading all the names that i was in school with, cannot believe its been 25yrs!!!
Just txt Paul MacIntyre to tell him about the reunion.

2soups it will be good to catch up with you on Friday night (if your there) I pass through FA twice a week but never seem to see you on the beat!!!

----------


## david2soups

rest assured i will be there macca. you probably never see me cause ur driving so fast!! that or im drinking coffee and eating doughnuts. will try and find some old photo's and bring them along.

----------


## Gizmo

> Just txt Paul MacIntyre to tell him about the reunion


Where is Paul these days?, ain't seen him in 20 years.

----------


## skinnydog

Is there any one from the Thurso area that is going to the reunion that would be looking for transport back at the end of the night.
If there are a few we could get a mini bus organised to keep the cost down.
Drop me a pm if interested

----------


## macca1

Paul is living and working in Inverness. 
2 short notice for Paul to attend....

2soups i think its more like you drinking coffee and eating donoughts as i aways keep to the speed limit (when the police car is out an about that is) :: 



> Where is Paul these days?, ain't seen him in 20 years.

----------


## armanisgirl

::  I can't make it up  ::  I was hoping I could, but it's just not possible. I hope everyone has a fantastic time - have a drink for me!! And hope to see loads of photos on here soon! (Put up school photo next to recent photos so those who were unable to attend can see the then and now pics! I'll try to attach a picture of Stuart and I from our younger days, and a picture of us in December 2006 - the last taken of us together; we really haven't changed lol)

----------


## armanisgirl

This was us in December 2006 - a bit bigger but looking just the same!

----------


## david2soups

:: nothing wrong with good coffee and healthy doughnuts. the reason you don't see me is im working in inverness at the moment. touch wood you recognise me on friday night. may wear my hat just in case!!





> Paul is living and working in Inverness. 
> 2 short notice for Paul to attend....
> 
> 2soups i think its more like you drinking coffee and eating donoughts as i aways keep to the speed limit (when the police car is out an about that is)

----------


## lynne duncan

hi linda sorry to here you won't make it, we'll make sure and take lots of photos

----------


## lynne duncan

cool broke the 10,000 posts, wonder how many of you are reading this and not posting anything!!!!!!

----------


## Fat Bob

Well tonight's the night - travelling up today and looking forward to seeing who is attending - just hope I can remember folks names!  Left Wick in 1991 and although have been back and forth to visit family have not really met people from school - it's a little bit exciting!  See you later!  :Smile:

----------


## caithgal

Not making it over but all have a fab night. Enjoy and hope you have all not changed too much!  Some pics on here of the night would be good if anyone can.

Sally Thompson x

----------


## bluebell

Not able to make tonight  :Frown:  hope a good night is had by all who go

----------


## zappster

Bein stuck offshore sucks...especially when i should be at home gettin blazin with all you lot!!
Have fun Y'awl!!

----------


## cat

well il b there,got some photos till take wi me too.
drunk,ats no lek you zappster!!you're usualy nowhere near sleverin when i speak till you at camps!! ::

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan

my camera is not the best hopefully will be able to get some from morag and post them, don't know about the rest of you lot but i had the best night in a very long time and it was brilliant to see so many friends and to meet some new ones. will definitely do this again.

----------


## Footloose

What a great night - nice to see some old faces again.

----------


## Footloose



----------


## Gizmo

I'm looking at those photos and thinking to myself....'eh..who are these people?...lol, i only recognise about 12 people and that's because most of them still live in Wick, and from what i can remember i think there is only 1 person there outta my class...i think...god am gettin auld n dottled, a bit less hair than last time i saw him but David Campbell hasn't changed much since his Presto shelf stacking days  :Smile: 

Can someone post a list of names for the group photo cos' i hevna got a clue who half at folk are.

So was it a good night?, seems like quite a poor turnout

----------


## Blondie

Eh?  I can't find David Campbell, lol.  Where is he?

----------


## Gizmo

Front and centre in the group photo and sporting a fine checked farmers shirt in the photo with Alan...?...eh...Alan? (slim)...canna mind his 2nd name just now, i think am more dottled than i originally thought  :Frown:

----------


## lynne duncan

bear wae me if i can remember names
back row - jason maclean, morag morrison, lesley oag, sharon barclay, geraldine sinclair, tracey keith, jennifer keith, arlene farquhar, marianne richards, alan macdonald, ian roy
2nd back row - tracey robertson, elizabeth stewart, carol sinclair, alana stewart,(think karen bruce is behind her), karen cormack, julie miller, justine lakey,fiona doull, laura bartlett, marianne mackay, lesley banks, julie steven, amanda gunn, jane sinclair
2nd row - gary thompson, gordon morrison, alan mackay, karen johnson, linda simpson, fiona coffield, william banks, gary farquhar, derek whaley, morag campbell and donald buchanan
front row - kevin macalpine, donald morrison, alan johnston, david campbell, lynne steven, fiona macleod.

also there but didn't make the photo jacqueline stubbings, john henderson, willie donaldson
if i've made any mistakes shout and i'll edit them

----------


## lynne duncan

to gizmo, james it was a brilliant night, if power was belther generated we would have powered wick for a year, so far everyone i've spoken to had a really good time and we'll definitely do it again sometime!!!!!

----------


## Blondie

Anyone know if Justine Lakey is a member here?

----------


## Blondie

> Front and centre in the group photo and sporting a fine checked farmers shirt in the photo with Alan...?...eh...Alan? (slim)...canna mind his 2nd name just now, i think am more dottled than i originally thought



Alan macdonald?  Crikey i wouldn't have known that was David Campbell.

it looks like everyone had a really good night.  Well done to Lynne!

----------


## Gizmo

> Anyone know if Justine Lakey is a member here?


I used to fancy her back in high school...she's still lookin' good  :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

> I used to fancy her back in high school...she's still lookin' good


Bet you wish you went now, lol

----------


## Gizmo

> to gizmo, james it was a brilliant night, if power was belther generated we would have powered wick for a year, so far everyone i've spoken to had a really good time and we'll definitely do it again sometime!!!!!


Thanks for that Lynne, i just had a few 'ah yeah i remember now' moments when reading through the names, Julie Miller still lookin' bonnie n tidy  :Wink:  wish i had gone now...lol

----------


## zappster

must've been some glare off all those baldie nappers  when taking the photos haha!!

----------


## Gizmo

> must've been some glare off all those baldie nappers  when taking the photos haha!!


Aye...my hairstyle would hev been in fine company there...lol

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan

must have been something in the water in 1971 that has now affected male heeds!!!!
even my old chile and morag's fella have better heeds o hair

----------


## lynne duncan



----------


## Gizmo

> bear wae me if i can remember names
> back row - jason maclean, morag morrison, lesley oag, sharon barclay, geraldine sinclair, tracey keith, jennifer keith, arlene farquhar, marianne richards, alan macdonald, ian roy
> 2nd back row - tracey robertson, elizabeth stewart, carol sinclair, alana stewart,(think karen bruce is behind her), karen cormack, julie miller, justine lakey,fiona doull, laura bartlett, marianne mackay, lesley banks, julie steven, amanda gunn, jane sinclair
> 2nd row - gary thompson, gordon morrison, alan mackay, karen johnson, linda simpson, fiona coffield, william banks, gary farquhar, derek whaley, morag campbell and donald buchanan
> front row - kevin macalpine, donald morrison, alan johnston, david campbell, lynne steven, fiona macleod.
> 
> also there but didn't make the photo jacqueline stubbings, john henderson, willie donaldson
> if i've made any mistakes shout and i'll edit them


2nd Row, Alan Mackay, is that George Mackay the butchers son Alan?

----------


## zappster

naaa gizmo thats stacky

----------


## Gizmo

> naaa gizmo thats stacky


Cheers Zappy, dinna ken him, i only know one Alan Mackay that was in our year and was looking at that bloke thinking 'at canna be Alan Mackay e butchers lad', whatever happened to him?

----------


## armanisgirl

Awww, looks like a fun night was had by all. So sad to have missed it. Maybe we should have another one in 2011 for all us turning 40? I really wanted to come up but circumstances didn't make it possible.

looking at the photos, I see only a couple of familiar faces, though i recognise many  names. Marianne Richards I did recognise, and also Gary Farquhar's head (he was the first boy I ever gave a valentines card to in primary school, and I put love heart sweets in it!!!)  ::  But as I've been away for so long, I canna remember faces from school anyway! Then and now pics would be so much easier for me lol. So, if there is to be a mega 40th birthday party - then and now pics, and name badges please!  :: 

Linda xx

----------


## armanisgirl

Oh, and if anyone has class pictures (or any pictures!) from our years together in North Primary and 1st year in High School, (and while some of us were in sea cadets too!) can you pleeease put them up or email me a copy? I can't find any from school days or sea cadets, though my mum might have some stored in the attic some place - not that she'd be able to find them though! Many thanks! (If you wanna email me them, pm me and I'll let you know my email address. many thanks!) xx

----------


## zappster

heres an old ain for a laugh!

----------


## SDS

Lynne, a think e poor turnoot wiz coz folks thought from reading this thread that it wiz mainly e north lot that wiz going and it looked lek a reunion for e clique. a heard a couple of people say that e ither week. would've been there if hed known who wiz going but too late now so will hev to wait til e next one. are ye thinkin doing it again quickly or lek a 30 year one or what? 
also a no that some people never got invites an maybe thought that if you never got an invite it wiz coz some1 never wanted you to get one. a no thats not going 2 be how it is but a can imagine some folks would think that maybe. only offering ideas why no every1 went 


david2soups, are ye e one that did at film when we just left e high school, e film aboot footballers in wick? i think it is but no absolutely sure and just wiz wanting til check. 


bhg, a think a no who ye are. wiz ye on e telly last week and did a get introduced til ye when ye wiz up for yer sisters wedding e ither year? if it's who am thinkin o ma hubby hasn't stopped buying yon bookees from e top shelf ever since and a keep hearing e same thing "'ats ma ould mate did e cover for at one, a kent yin boy when we wiz bairns" and there stuck all up at hes work coz he boasts til e boys that he kens ye. boys eh? us lassies grow up but ye boys never do.

----------


## Average

> heres an old ain for a laugh!


 
When was that taken? got any names?  I played rugby for wee while at wick high.

----------


## zappster

It was taken about '84 From top l to r:-Colin Mackay(womble),Graham Budge(budgie),Andrew Cormack(Corky),Colin Clark,Donald Buchanan,David Campbell,Alistair Bruce(Moosie),James Macdonald,Gary Begg,Wullie Mackay,Colin Manson(Pickles)
Front row:-David Taylor,Anson Bartlett,Simon Jones,Graham Farquhar,Allan Macdonald(Slim),John Frame,Danny Miller

----------


## caithgal

Looks like you all had a rare time.  def be up for 40th in 2011 x

----------


## Jiffy

:Smile:  Hi everyone. I had a great night and quite glad I went now. It was a poor turnout but we all made the most of it. Thanks Lynne for organising it. It was great seeing all the old faces again and there was a couple I couldn't put names to. There's some that didn't know me (must be cause i'm so quiet). **Hope your reading this David  :: ** Speaking to womble on Sat night and he'll try to make the next one.

----------


## Slim

Aye, a good night - didn't get the chance to speak to everyone I wanted too but enjoyed it!  Poor showing from the locals though - worked out just about everyone there latterly but still a couple of people I couldn't place at all.  Well done for organsing it Lynne - must have put a power of work into it.

The Elvis karaoke was good - well done Gordie, but Johnners attempt to get everyone to do some teuchtar dancing wissna quite as successful!!

And thanks to Tracey for showing my wife pictures of me with hair .....

----------


## david2soups

begggz,

thats a blast for sure. where did you find that one?





> heres an old ain for a laugh!

----------


## zappster

haha that was taken at Brora the day Wullie Mackay went through the Brora team lek a tornado....WHAT A LEGEND!!haha

----------


## david2soups

Oh jiffy,

i feel so bad that i didn't remember you!! i can only blame advancing years and to much alcohol since leaving school. 





> Hi everyone. I had a great night and quite glad I went now. It was a poor turnout but we all made the most of it. Thanks Lynne for organising it. It was great seeing all the old faces again and there was a couple I couldn't put names to. There's some that didn't know me (must be cause i'm so quiet). **Hope your reading this David ** Speaking to womble on Sat night and he'll try to make the next one.

----------


## lynne duncan

thank you all, but a couple of coffees with carol and a lot of blethering made organising it fun. 
when shall we go for reunion 2 - 2011 for our 40th birthdays or for 2013 for our 30 year since starting high school.

and anyone who fancies another one make sure we have your address and we'll add it to the list

----------


## Footloose

> And thanks to Tracey for showing my wife pictures of me with hair .....


 
Happy to oblige Allan !!!!

It was great to see everyone again, and look forward to the next one.

----------


## ForfarLoon

Just signed up, thanks Lynne for organising the reunion, you must have put in a power of hard work.  

Apologies to those I didn't recognise, I will the next time, I promise.  

Looking forward to the next one, although can't believe I could be 40 then! 

And Beggz make sure to make this one, hope to see you soon.

----------


## david2soups

hi SDS,

you got me!! your screen name doesn't give anything away, take it you missed the night? :Wink: 





> Lynne, a think e poor turnoot wiz coz folks thought from reading this thread that it wiz mainly e north lot that wiz going and it looked lek a reunion for e clique. a heard a couple of people say that e ither week. would've been there if hed known who wiz going but too late now so will hev to wait til e next one. are ye thinkin doing it again quickly or lek a 30 year one or what? 
> also a no that some people never got invites an maybe thought that if you never got an invite it wiz coz some1 never wanted you to get one. a no thats not going 2 be how it is but a can imagine some folks would think that maybe. only offering ideas why no every1 went 
> 
> 
> david2soups, are ye e one that did at film when we just left e high school, e film aboot footballers in wick? i think it is but no absolutely sure and just wiz wanting til check. 
> 
> 
> bhg, a think a no who ye are. wiz ye on e telly last week and did a get introduced til ye when ye wiz up for yer sisters wedding e ither year? if it's who am thinkin o ma hubby hasn't stopped buying yon bookees from e top shelf ever since and a keep hearing e same thing "'ats ma ould mate did e cover for at one, a kent yin boy when we wiz bairns" and there stuck all up at hes work coz he boasts til e boys that he kens ye. boys eh? us lassies grow up but ye boys never do.

----------


## lynne duncan

Mistaken identity - i must apologise to james macdonald who i thought was gizmo but after being collared by him at the football last night i now know he isn't, so who is gizmo!!


also we made £150 on the raffle and are giving this money to the wick high action group

----------


## Gizmo

> Mistaken identity - i must apologise to james macdonald who i thought was gizmo but after being collared by him at the football last night i now know he isn't, so who is gizmo!!
> 
> 
> also we made £150 on the raffle and are giving this money to the wick high action group


Gizmo would prefer his identity to be kept private

----------


## cat

thanks again for a great night.
it was a brilliant night that went flying in! i was only going to go for a wee while and not drink as i was going out the next night as well, before i knew it though it was 1 o'clock and id had a fair few!! :: 
i didna realy mingle enough so we will def need another night so i can make sure i catch up wi everyone!
was not at all a clique SDS,coz i wouldna of been in it if there had been one,wasnt at school often enough!!if it came across that way on here it was only a few off us that have probably never caught up since leaving primary and it was good to hear from old friends,you missed a good night out.and as for some people not getting an invite,well i think the organisers did well to get that huge list of names,never mind how they got as many addresses as they did,i certainly couldna o remembered so many,so if you was in that year,then that was your invite,not getting a wee card through the door should not of stopped anyone coming,wur 37,not 7!!

i look forward till next night,put my name down now! ::

----------


## mozimo

Thank you Lynne for a fantastic night, has been said, mainly by those who couldn't make it, that it was a poor turn out. Didnae feel that way at all. Not enough time to speak to everyone as it was! Cat, thank you for posting that last post. Couldn't have put it better! See you all in 2011 (if not before) XX

----------


## Jiffy

You know what Cat, you just said it all.  I'm still waiting to get my invite from my sis (she filed it somewhere) but I still made it on the night. I know we see each other alot but it was still good to get the crack, and it definately wasn't a clique.  Lynne you can put my name down now cause I'll not be missing the next one either.

----------


## ForfarLoon

I knew the reunion was on and thanks to Lynne for contacting me (though I  think your email address may be wrong) and I've no lived in Wick for two decades.  I agree 2011 is far too long.

In fact next year will be 20 years since our year would have finished 6th year.  Anything for a party.

----------


## david2soups

hi all,

i know it's not like me but i will stoke the fire, THE LOCALS WERE SHITE!!

there were no 'CLIQUE'S IN WEEK'  friend's are friend's no matter what!! :: 

we all have skeletons in the closet  but who cares!!! friendship and memories are far more important and will last a lifetime.

it was great to see everyone that turned up. I even managed to catch up with a couple who never made the night due to a fear of loose lip's. 

thanks to lynne for all the effort. I would turn up any time to see old friends.

Remember - "Life is not a dress rehersall"

David Campbell

Yes - "The Gift"










> thanks again for a great night.
> it was a brilliant night that went flying in! i was only going to go for a wee while and not drink as i was going out the next night as well, before i knew it though it was 1 o'clock and id had a fair few!!
> i didna realy mingle enough so we will def need another night so i can make sure i catch up wi everyone!
> was not at all a clique SDS,coz i wouldna of been in it if there had been one,wasnt at school often enough!!if it came across that way on here it was only a few off us that have probably never caught up since leaving primary and it was good to hear from old friends,you missed a good night out.and as for some people not getting an invite,well i think the organisers did well to get that huge list of names,never mind how they got as many addresses as they did,i certainly couldna o remembered so many,so if you was in that year,then that was your invite,not getting a wee card through the door should not of stopped anyone coming,wur 37,not 7!!
> 
> i look forward till next night,put my name down now!

----------


## BHG

> us lassies grow up but ye boys never do.


Maybe....................but atleast we don't use text speak ::  .

Not got the foggiest idea who you are SDS, but feel free to email me.




> Mistaken identity - i must apologise to james macdonald who i thought was gizmo but after being collared by him at the football last night i now know he isn't, so who is gizmo!!


And there you were telling me the other week I was wrong, I reckon I might be right after all. The username, the cycling proficiency pic, and the bike comment, all have me wanting to put my money on it being Coco. Am I right Gizmo? 




> when shall we go for reunion 2 - 2011 for our 40th birthdays or for 2013 for our 30 year since starting high school.
> 
> and anyone who fancies another one make sure we have your address and we'll add it to the list


I would've loved to have made it last week, so would definitely be keen to recieve an invite should you decide to do another. I know you have to consider the majority and that that'll mean a preference for fitting things around the scottish school holiday dates, but as long as I get notice I'll make the effort to be there. 




> was not at all a clique SDS,coz i wouldna of been in it if there had been one,wasnt at school often enough!!if it came across that way on here it was only a few off us that have probably never caught up since leaving primary and it was good to hear from old friends,you missed a good night out.and as for some people not getting an invite,well i think the organisers did well to get that huge list of names,never mind how they got as many addresses as they did,i certainly couldna o remembered so many,so if you was in that year,then that was your invite,not getting a wee card through the door should not of stopped anyone coming,wur 37,not 7!!





> we all have skeletons in the closet but who cares!!! friendship and memories are far more important and will last a lifetime.


Well said David and Cat. For me, I just found out about the reunion too late and my circumstances were such that I just couldn't make it, but I would've loved to have been there and certainly didn't get the impression from the posts here that there was any kind of clique.

----------


## Gizmo

> And there you were telling me the other week I was wrong, I reckon I might be right after all. The username, the cycling proficiency pic, and the bike comment, all have me wanting to put my money on it being Coco. Am I right Gizmo?


Do you have trouble reading?, i said i would prefer my identity to be kept private, so please stop the guesswork.

----------


## ForfarLoon

There were a lot of piccies taken on the night, is there a chance that everyone could send in their shots so an album could be available on the site, especially the group shots?

Re: charges of a Clique and many were from the North PS.  There were 8/9 of us from Pultney PS so I can't accept that.  Also given that I left Wick over two decades ago I don't think I could be described as being one of the so called "clique".  

I was really looking forward to this party and had been aware of it since the start of the year and yes I was dissapointed by the turn-out but that didn't lessen what was an extremely enjoyable night and given the comments from those who couldn't make it for one reason or another, it seems the next reunion will be better attended.

----------


## BHG

> Do you have trouble reading?, i said i would prefer my identity to be kept private, so please stop the guesswork.


Fair enough, I fully understand that some people wish identites to remain private (even I elected for a username that wasn't too obvious, what with these pages being picked up by the SE's) , so I apologise.

----------


## armanisgirl

> thank you all, but a couple of coffees with carol and a lot of blethering made organising it fun. 
> when shall we go for reunion 2 - 2011 for our 40th birthdays or for 2013 for our 30 year since starting high school.
> 
> and anyone who fancies another one make sure we have your address and we'll add it to the list


 
Why not have a reunion 2 and a reunion 3??? Seems we're all up for a reunion of any kind and any excuse will suffice!!!  ::  :: 

Just thinking ahead - where did the ex-pats stay when they came up for reunion 1?? Might be an idea if we could get discounted rates for someplace and converge en-masse so the catch up isn't time limited? Book me in now for both reunion 2 & 3  ::

----------

